# Jon plays IN his food..



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

See


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't believe he thought he could get through the "Gravy Pit". Man I've seen bikes go completely under in that hell hole.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont you mean plays IN his food? haha :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice one! 

I was goona say Jon don't look like the type to let a meal get cold!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

he's brave, i lost my 05 in the gravy pit.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahahahaha!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08GreenBrute said:


> he's brave, i lost my 05 in the gravy pit.


:bigok:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Someone must have been really bored...lmao!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that is probably my favorite so far, LMAO!! NICE!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks.


You've made me hungry.

How bout driving yourself on over to the meat and letting me know 
IS that fried fillet, chicken or pork??

:rockn:




Just sayin'


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

My guess is that those are poke chawps


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

look like hte frozen pre cooked mysterymeatlabeledaschicken ****


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I found this when I went to lunch today


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

:haha: I like it!!! :haha:


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

that gravy looks thick might even clog up them outlaws lol


----------

